# Analizador de espectro con display y micro atmega



## santiago (Dic 23, 2008)

me pasaron este proyecto bastante interesante, es como bien lo dice el titulo un analizador de espectro, en vez de dejarmelo lo comparto para ver que piensan, y si es factible armarlo, yo estaba tratando de hacer algo asi, con un conversor a/d y un pic + un display, les paso los enlaces, y vayanse imaginando ese display en su etapa de poder de 100w+100w   

http://elm-chan.org/works/akilcd/report_e.html

YouTube - Audio Spectrum Monitor

este es otro, investigando mas lo encontre

http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/03/20/diy-audio-spectrum-monitor-using-a-atmel-avr-microcontroller/

YouTube - DIY Audio Spectrum Monitor  - Featured on Hacked Gadgets

ahora no me pregunten el idioma de los videos


----------



## juanma (Dic 23, 2008)

En su momento cuando trabaje con LCD estaba el tema del tiempo entre caracter y caracter, el LCD era el super comun de 2x16. No se cual sera el del primer video pero se ve que tiene una respuesta rapida.

Y si tampoco mal recuerdo, en unos catalogos norteamericanos vi unos LCD que ya venian con todo el soft y hard integrados, solamente se le aplicaba la señal analoga y aparecia en el LCD.

El idioma seguramente es japones o coreano. Los proyectos DIY de esos lugares son impresinantes, sino busquen el cubo matrix 16 LEDs.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 23, 2008)

Yo creo que si se puede armar, usando uno o dos ATMEGA grandes y un display grafico de 128x64

Ya me pusieron a pensar como hacer ese proyecto


----------



## Ing. Voltaje (Feb 18, 2009)

pues la verdad esta muy interesante, la otra vez vi un osciloscopio con el ATMEGA32 pero no se require una gran rapidez en la respuesta del display como en este caso


----------



## cryingwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

hola. tengo este display (el q puse en este post)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/conexion-display-2x16-vft-18969/

q es de 2x16 serial pero no es como los q le mandas el caracter ASCII y aparece... mas bien es como grafico pero con 2 lineas de 16 caracteres y 7x5 pixeles por caracter.

se podra hacer algo parecido con mi display (que todavia no pude conectar bien) solo veo ruido :S


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nop, una cosa es un display grafico y otra es un display de caracteres, asi que tu display no serviria para este tipo de aplicacion, a menos que quieras mostrar resultados en modo texto como frecuencia maxima, amplitud maxima, o cosas asi...


----------



## cryingwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

el display q tengo es serial, pero los demas displays seriales q vi solo soportan caracteres ascii, en cambio en este se puede prender cada pixel individual de cada caracter. esa es mi duda. q tipo de display es y como lo conecto.

saludos


----------



## jhefren (Sep 20, 2009)

hola para realizar este proyecto tienen que trabajar con matematica de punto flotante, es decir, transformadorrmadas de fourier o la FFT, sino este proyecto no es viable, se puede usar esta FFT para realizar OSCILOSCOPIOS, FILTROS DE PARTICULAS Y FILTROS KALMAN. En pic c se encuentra un codigo para realizar esto busque en TODOPÎC.COM.  alli cree un tema para poder realizar la FFT en ASM y no en C.


----------

